# Best system for cutting twill for hockey jerseys????



## trodz (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi,

I am in the process of starting a hockey jersey customization company.

I have been researching several machines that are able to cut the twill required to make the jersey numbers and letters.

The Ioline 300 seems to be the favorite, however other are happy with the less expensive Roland GX 24.

Does anyone with experience cutting a high volume of twill have any advice?

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not have one, but I have seen laser cutters do a fine job. My embroiderer uses one, she loves it. No fraying, letters come out ready to go. She has 2 roland cutters, but uses the laser.


----------



## astromark (Jun 18, 2007)

I believe you will be fine with either choice. Stahl's sells both the GX 24 and the Ioline 100. We have cut twill on our Graphtec CE-5000 60 and on the Roland GX 24, with no problems.

I've never used the Ioline but you should be safe with either.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

I use the GX-24 for this exact purpose. Where are you located?


----------



## trodz (Oct 25, 2008)

I am in Ontario Canada.

I would much rather purchase the Roland as it is much less expensive than the Ioline 300, but I would need to make sure it can accomplish all the things I need it to do.

For teams that use 2 and even 3 colors layers can that be done on the Roland?

There is also some conflicting reports of whether or not the Roland can create sew disks easily. I have heard both no it cant and yes it can.....Im not sure how mch of an issue that will be as I havent decided if I will be having someone simply sew the letters and numbers on using zig zag with a sewing machine or not.

Thanks everyone to the responses. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Couple of things that are unique in my situation:

1) I do quite a few sublimated numbers that LOOK like tackle twill (sorry for the spots on my lens when I took the pic)

2) Yes, you can do all of the layers so long as you create your templates/files to do so

3) Fortunately for me, I have a guy that is pretty inexpensive doing my sewing, so, I don't do sew disks; he does it all by hand


----------



## trodz (Oct 25, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance but what is sublimited?

I will also be looking for someone to do the sewing for a decent price, I know that is crucial.

Its good to know that you can do multi layer on that. Can you run them through at one time and "kiss cut" or do they have to go through separate?


----------



## astromark (Jun 18, 2007)

All the GX 24 can do for you is cut the twill. You will need to find someone to sew the twill for you. You can "kiss cut" - if you create your files that way. You will feed each color through the machine and cut what you need from that color, and so on.

Talk to someone at a local sporting goods store. You know, the family run type - nothing franchised.
Don't just use the same person that makes wedding dresses. No offense to the fine people who make wedding dresses, but it is very different to sew tackle twill for sports uniforms.

If this is going to be your main focal point, you need to make sure you do top quality work.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Beat me to the punch and agreed!


----------



## trodz (Oct 25, 2008)

one last ?, how long do the blades usually last when cutting twill on the roland?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Funny you should ask as just tonight, I changed my first blade and have had it since mid-June. Done quite a few logos, name plates and numbers...


----------



## trodz (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for all your help...so long as I cand find a sewer for a decent price Im going to purchase this system.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

trodz said:


> There is also some conflicting reports of whether or not the Roland can create sew disks easily.


The Roland Cut Studio program only drives the cutter. It does not have any capabilities to generate a sew disk.

I have the GX24 and the Twill Stitch Pro software that Imprintables and Stahls sell. You also need Corel or Illustrator to create your designs, then you export them and import into cut studio and Twill Stitch Pro. I posted a thread in the embroidery forum a while ago, this will show you the entire process...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t49431.html


----------



## trodz (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi,

I won't be making any designs, I simply need a cutter that will cut numbers and letters from fonts that I already have on my computer.

I've also been a few places asking about sewing and it seems likely that I wont need an "embroidery" work done, rather I will just need to have someone sew a zig zag stitch when I have the numbers stuck in place. Hopefully the adhesive backing will be sufficient enough where I wont need to heat press them in place.

As long as the Roland can handle cutting twill well I should be ok. It seems as if most people agree that it can. 

How often do you wear out your blades? I was going to purchase the carbide ones as they supposedly last more. True?


----------



## astromark (Jun 18, 2007)

Some twill is pressure sensitive, some must be heat applied. Be certain you are using the correct one for your needs. The Clean Cut blades seem to last longer than standard ones, you will need a 60 degree blade for twill.


----------



## trodz (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes I will be getting the pressure sensitive twill

I have been getting jerseys made at a shop by me for about a year and they use the pressure sensitive stuff with the sticky backing. Im pretty sure that they simply lay the twill on the jersey how they want it sewn and it stays in place for the women to sew the numbers on.


----------

